# Ghost 3.5 trigger



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just installed the Ghost 3.5 trigger on my Glock 36. It feels great, but now for some reason theres a small sticking in my slide. When I rack it to reset the trigger the first half inch of sliding it is sticking on something and takes way more force to fully rack than before. What could this be?

Just put the factory trigger bar back in and the sticking stopped? What did I do wrong? I've heard nothing but good about the Ghost trigger


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The little "tab" that contacts the ramp in the slide may be too long. I had this with a Ghost 3.5 connector. So I installed Glock 3.5 connectors (part #00135) in all of my gen3 Glocks which have had non-OEM connectors. Much better.


----------



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

So my Ghost connector is no good? Nothing I can do without ordering another part?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CRglocK41 said:


> So my Ghost connector is no good? Nothing I can do without ordering another part?


No, it's probably fine. It's just hitting resistance in the "ramp" in the slide that forces the connector to compress. Try polishing it with a dremel polishing wheel and some polishing cream, but other than that I wouldn't worry about it. If you are of a mind, order the Glock part I mentioned;

https://glockparts.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=6648&TERM=connector

I would run some ammo through it to make sure everything meets with your satisfaction. For what it's worth, I tested five different connectors in my gen3 primary carry G23 and found the Glock 3.5 connector to be the best overall for me.


----------



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok thanks. Im in the process of polishing it up. Im just afraid of it causing malfunctions such as FTEs from the stickiness. Or possibly horribly recoil from it lol. But ill polish it up and shoot some rounds through it and see before I order another part. Thanks agau


----------

